

Electronic Sniffing Dog Brought Down Fogle - ZoeZoeBee
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/porn-sniffing-dog-helped-bring-down-subway-star-jared-fogle-n415826

======
runamok
How would the components of a microsd card or USB stick have a unique odor
compared to the myriad chips in all of our electronics? Such as TVs, stereo's,
computers, etc.? Wasn't there an article that said drug dogs were about as
accurate as a coin flip?

